# getting fustrated



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is it firing on all ? 

-a


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

not all the time


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

idled all the way back to ramp and right before ramp the other cylinder fired


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

1.start the the motor at night w/ the cover off and see if u have any arcing
next jiggle all the wires w/an insulated screwdriver
again looking for arcing

2. check your water/fuel seperator for water


start there


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

loose wire , stator or trigger loose or going bad... electrical is a mo fo on o-boards!!! how old are the other electr. parts ???
-a


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

motor is an 89  it is definitively electrical


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> loose wire , stator or trigger loose or going bad... electrical is a mo fo on o-boards!!! how old are the other electr. parts ???
> -a


 whats a trigger?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

been there done that - sorry but i had same issue and after a few fixes i had the mech. replace EVERYTHING electr. on the moto....
- cost plenty but i had too 

-a


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

moto info.? year/ make/ model?

-a


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

1989 merc 35 im at a loss I think that is next for me but wife is going to kill me


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.mercurypartsexpress.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::md892950mr1492ar16764


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you get the general idea, u have to check the serial # to be accurate.

-a


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Are u sure it is electrical and why?

If so >>>clean ur ground on the coil on what u think is the offending cyl.

I HAVE HEARD that a power pack can be bad and cause the same prob. but rare

I will put a $ that it is a bad plug wire or plug

do the simple inane stuff first

Repeat >I love my boat


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i changed the coils because it did this with the old ones


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

last time it happened it was the bottom one now today it was the top


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

u changed all of them?


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

no bottom coil only


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would ck the wire things and if does show anything wrong change all the coils and their wires--they are probably the originals

if u want send a pm


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i will get another monday and wires go the cheap way first i guess


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

thank you peeps i hope fishing is good. hooked some ladies,trout,and one red today, my 13 year old boy was happy but not with the boat


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

absolutely!
I do miss pine island trout


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

your welcome anytime come on down I use to live in Bethlehem Ga. for a while


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. If I do road trip I will holler.
I use to live in wpb and would shoot across to St. james city and get a condo for a wk. Good times.

Lets us know what happens w/ the engine
good luck


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

How do you know it's electrical? How are you testing it? Here is a simple test if your sure it's not firing on the top cycl. and sure it is firing on the bottom. Swap the coils if the spark moves it's you coil packs. If spark doesn't move then it's not your coil. And further testing will be required which I can walk you through. 

BTW I think this post belongs in the maintenance section


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

bad switch box runs great now thanks for the help


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I will have to put that one in the file.
thanks!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I was gonna say look for a common between the two. What is a switch box? Is it common to both electrical systems? :-?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

entire key switch do hicky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i quess if i understand right it sends fire to both coils


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> i quess if i understand right it sends fire to both coils


That is correct, the stator produces the 1st bit of voltage with the flywheel turning, then the voltage is sent to the switch box/power pack, which raises the voltage and controls the timing of firing, which then sends the voltage to the coils that again raises the voltage again to the highest level of output which then sends it to the spark plug.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

CR are u saying a switch box is a pwr pack or u are saying switch box to pwerpack and on??

I wanna make sure i know what a switch box is or isn't
I remember points


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Un- shore.*


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

capacitor discharge ignition replaced points many moons ago TN...you're dating yourself... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_discharge_ignition


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup that way I always go to dinner where I want !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Power pack and switch box are 1 in the same, depends on the Manufacture as to what it's called also can be called ECU, ECM, etc, etc


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks.... I knew I lived to long to get it right


----------

